

The Problem With Free Apps - vwoelm
http://www.reizbombardement.de/archives/the-problem-with-free-apps

======
mjpa
Surprised there is no mention of the 'free or pay' option. Wonder what would
happen if Facebook etc gave the option to pay a set fee per year to remove all
ads / sponsored posts from your timeline

